
Vibora: Fast, asynchronous and sexy Python web framework - Spiritus
https://github.com/vibora-io/vibora
======
staticautomatic
This seems interesting but the docs are thin and it's not clear what kind of
framework and tooling it's intended to replace. Docs are especially thin re:
workers. Also for all the talk of server speed I'd expect a benchmark against
Falcon.

------
codebeaker
Am I missing some wordplay about vipers and sexual organs or something? What's
the "sexy" part of this framework and why is marketing technical products this
way deemed to be acceptable?

------
tincholio
why not víbora, if they were going for a Spanish word?

